# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  ISG3D Starts Accepting Multiple Cryptocurrencies for 3D Printer Purchases

## ISG3D

*ISG3D starts accepting multiple cryptocurrencies for 3D printer purchases*


Jan 21, 2015 | By Simon
As Bitcoin keeps rising in popularity, it comes with little surprise that the digital currency has sparked a number of spin-off currencies known as cryptocurrencies.  At the start of 2014, there were roughly 3.2 million Bitcoin wallets internationally...and by year’s end, that number ballooned to 8 million. 



Among other currencies that have popped up alongside Bitcoin include Blackcoin, BitcoinDark, Dogecoin, Darkcoin, Litecoin, Feathercoin, Reddcoin and a host of other “coins” that have become among the most futuristic and alternative way of trading for goods and services.  But while the digital currency itself has amassed a large following, getting retailers and service providers to adopt it has been uphill battle...particularly due to the unstable nature of it.  The value of the Bitcoin alone fell 67% in 2014 from $800 to $320.  




Among other businesses that have faith in the digital currency however is a small 3D printing startup by the name of Impressions Samuel Guillemette 3D (*ISG3D*).  
Founded by Samuel Guillemette in Sherbrooke, Canada, ISG3D is an online 3D printing store (with plans to open up a physical retail space early 2015) that sells 3D printers, PLA Filaments, 3D printed parts and objects and 3D printing services.  Additionally, the company is working on their own line of 3D printers that will be manufactured in-house by the ISG3D engineering team.  



The company gained quite a bit of attention among Bitcoin and cryptocurrency enthusiasts recently when they became the first company to sell a custom-built 3D printer in exchange for the Bitcoin currency: the $899 (or 4.1984 BTC) *ISG11 3D Printer*.  In addition to proving his faith in the digital currency, the decision to make the transaction resulted in global support from the Bitcoin community and proved to be an effective way of marketing the 3D printers, too.    

Perhaps due to the success of his original Bitcoin/3D printer transaction, Guillemette announced yesterday that in addition to accepting Bitcoin, ISG3D will also begin accepting other forms of cryptocurrency through their new partnership with cryptocurrency exchange site *Shapeshift.io*:


Shapeshift currently allows users to instantly exchange 14 different cryptocurrencies against each other without requiring users to have to register for an account in order to use the platform.  
With the new partnership between ISG3D and Shapeshift, future ISG3D customers will now be able to pay for a 3D printer not just in cash or Bitcoin, but also 11 other cryptocurrencies that are accepted by the growing Shapeshift platform.  Among other currencies that are currently being accepted include Dogecoin, Litecoin, Blackcoin, Peercoin and many others.



“We are open to more collaboration with the cryptocurrency community,” said Guillemette on the ISG3D website.    
“We want to bring the best experience to the users.”

----------

